# /Fuerteventura_apartment?



## Jill-Katy (Sep 5, 2013)

I need to rent an apartment in Fuerteventura for the winter. Elderly person needs advice about this, please.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jill-Katy said:


> I need to rent an apartment in Fuerteventura for the winter. Elderly person needs advice about this, please.


:welcome:

take a look through this FAQs thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section about renting with lots of advice & links to rental website & discussions

& ask away about anything else


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link vey usefull.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We always liked Corralejo, a nice little town with lovely beaches. Somewhere to start narrowing your options perhaps?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't know about Fuerteventura, but on this small island there are loads and loads to rent


----------



## Jill-Katy (Sep 5, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Don't know about Fuerteventura, but on this small island there are loads and loads to rent


How would I get to El Hierro, please? And if I could get there,how would I find an apartment? I usually spend most of the winter in Luxor but its not possible this year. J-K


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jill-Katy said:


> How would I get to El Hierro, please? And if I could get there,how would I find an apartment? I usually spend most of the winter in Luxor but its not possible this year. J-K


Ferries from Los Cristianos in Tenerife, Flights from the Northern airport, Los Rodeos in Tenerife and one daily flight from Gran Canaria.

At the moment there are loads of signs in windows,Se alquilar,especially in the coastal village of El Tamaduste however I must advise you that English is hardly spoken here. There are only four English residents on the island limited tourism, and night life very sparse.

Photos on the link below.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Ferries from Los Cristianos in Tenerife, Flights from the Northern airport, Los Rodeos in Tenerife and one daily flight from Gran Canaria.
> 
> At the moment there are loads of signs in windows,Se alquilar,especially in the coastal village of El Tamaduste however I must advise you that English is hardly spoken here. There are only four English residents on the island limited tourism, and night life very sparse.
> 
> Photos on the link below.


do you get fixed adsl there?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lonely said:


> do you get fixed adsl there?


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## Jill-Katy (Sep 5, 2013)

*El Hierro*



Lonely said:


> do you get fixed adsl there?


Jill-Katy says thanks . I've booked Correlejo for December and Los Cristianos for January. So.... Will get ferry to El Hierro and investigate possibilities. Not brave enough until I've checked it out. Although I am very interested just a bit old for big adventures!


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Not sure what you mean?


Internet: what kind of connection is available there?

Thank you


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lonely said:


> Internet: what kind of connection is available there?
> 
> Thank you


Same as anywhere else I would think.

Some locations on the island are free wifi connections, one or two bars are free, ours we pay for through the telephone company, we have a broadband router for both internet connection and the television.

Even the ferry has free wifi.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Same as anywhere else I would think.
> 
> Some locations on the island are free wifi connections, one or two bars are free, ours we pay for through the telephone company, we have a broadband router for both internet connection and the television.
> 
> Even the ferry has free wifi.


right, forget wifi, I am interested in the speed you get from your phone company...so that's called DSL or ADSL (either fixed or wireless).

Please test your speed here, by clicking in the middle of the screen where it says "*BEGIN TEST*"

Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Then please tell me the results, both download and upload speeds, thank you.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Very slow today ,1.61 down no result up, I have done this in the past and it all depends on which server you use I had 3 almost 4 down cannot remember the up time. I use only wifi,

Shall have to speak to the phone company, we might need a new router box


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Not sure what you mean?


Broadband Hepa, down a phone line.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lonely said:


> right, forget wifi, I am interested in the speed you get from your phone company...so that's called DSL or ADSL (either fixed or wireless).
> 
> Please test your speed here, by clicking in the middle of the screen where it says "*BEGIN TEST*"
> 
> ...


Re tested today down 3.78 Up 0.42


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Re tested today down 3.78 Up 0.42



Thank you...that's still quite slow for a copper line.

May I know what internet service provider you use?

So I can check their data plans available in the Canaries.

Cheers


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We use Movistar/Telefonica, it is a bundle, phone, internet and Imagen T.V.

The ISP is in Tenerife. For our use it has so far been satisfactory, but we are thinking of asking for a better router.


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi from Canada:

I had a dream of living in El Hierro, but, hmmm, perhaps this is just a dream. We (my husband and I) don't go out in the evenings, so no nightlife wouldn't affect us at all. However, we love, peace and quiet, pure drinking water, organic food, a clean environment, sunshine, and for me swimming in the Ocean is my lifes desire, my husband does not swim. I looked at property for sale in El Hierro last year but with so much volcanic activity thought we had better put that idea on the back burner. I speak some Spanish, my husband speaks German and English


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hepa said:


> We use Movistar/Telefonica, it is a bundle, phone, internet and Imagen T.V.
> 
> The ISP is in Tenerife. For our use it has so far been satisfactory, but we are thinking of asking for a better router.


Hepa: Does asking for a better router involve a tower. Before you ask for that read
what the all these signals are going to do to you and your life.

My goodness; 

Whisperer


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Whisperer said:


> Hi from Canada:
> 
> I had a dream of living in El Hierro, but, hmmm, perhaps this is just a dream. We (my husband and I) don't go out in the evenings, so no nightlife wouldn't affect us at all. However, we love, peace and quiet, pure drinking water, organic food, a clean environment, sunshine, and for me swimming in the Ocean is my lifes desire, my husband does not swim. I looked at property for sale in El Hierro last year but with so much volcanic activity thought we had better put that idea on the back burner. I speak some Spanish, my husband speaks German and English


Hi - have you thought of La Gomera? I have - lots!!! That lovely, tiny island is close to El Hierro, but doesn't seem to experience volcanic alerts in the same way - and it would tick most of your boxes, I'd imagine.

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

*Fuerteventura*

We spent two weeks in Fuerteventura about 3-4 years ago, very nice, beautiful beaches and water for swimming. I would like to go to La Gomera to check it out. 

Whisperer


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Whisperer said:


> Hepa: Does asking for a better router involve a tower. Before you ask for that read
> what the all these signals are going to do to you and your life.
> 
> My goodness;
> ...


I am not in the least bothered by signals, so a new or better router will not be a problem.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - have you thought of La Gomera? I have - lots!!! That lovely, tiny island is close to El Hierro, but doesn't seem to experience volcanic alerts in the same way - and it would tick most of your boxes, I'd imagine.
> 
> Saludos,
> GC


The volcano out in the ocean to the south of El Hierro not been active since 2011, we are told that it is unlikely to resume.

However there are already four English residents on the island, two more would be an increase of 30%, unsustainable methinks


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Hepa:

I would consider you very fortunate in that respect. For me unfortunately (or maybe not) I feel everything, everything, everything.


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hepa: What was it about El Hierro that made your decision to stay there? Is El Hierro warmer and sunnier than the other islands? When we were in Fuerteventure for two weeks in the month of February the weather was a bit cool and wet. Being from Canada we are used to the cool and wet climate but would prefer some place with more sun and warmer.


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Guapachicka:

Have you been to La Gomera? Do you know how the soil is for growing fruit trees and vegetables? Do you know where the drinking water comes from and if it is fresh or treated? Do you know about the sewage and garbage disposal?

Lot of questions I know, however, these are important to us.

Whisperer


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Whisperer said:


> Hepa: What was it about El Hierro that made your decision to stay there? Is El Hierro warmer and sunnier than the other islands? When we were in Fuerteventure for two weeks in the month of February the weather was a bit cool and wet. Being from Canada we are used to the cool and wet climate but would prefer some place with more sun and warmer.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> Two weeks on Fuerteventura is hardly enough time to make a sound judgement of the island.
> ...


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, I agree, two weeks is not nearly enough time to make a sound judgement.
I also like the isolation and peace and quiet, my main concern would be the fact that I also have a bit of a restless soul as well which drives me to go out and search for activity for an hour or so then returning to the isolation satisfied, (we are already isolated because we live on acreage without neighbours here in the Mountains of Canada) My husband describes ime as "can't sit still". I love my dream of living on an isolated island, however, I struggle with the idea of destroying my dream by not having enough outside activity and stimulation. All in all I would think the best idea would be to visit for a time on El Hierro as well as the other Islands, a search so to speak for the ideal isolation with availability to outside stimulation. Tenerife is soooo very populated and overgrown, but perhaps we could find a corner that is still a bit private, traveling around and checking the islands all out is the best idea. Our plan is to spend 6 months doing just that.


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Good Morning Hepa:

I have a few questions for you in El Hierro. 

Milk on the Island, is it fresh from local cows, goats or brought in?
Meat, is it from the Island, beef, goat?
Butter, same question.
Vegetables, are they locally grown organic, or brought in?
Water, where does the water come from and is it treated or fresh?
Sewage, how is it handled, and garbage?
Talk more later. 
Whisperer


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Whisperer said:


> Good Morning Hepa:
> 
> I have a few questions for you in El Hierro.
> 
> ...


Milk, both imported and produced locally, most of the locally produced milk, from cows, goats and sheep, is made into cheese, most goes for export.

Meat, again, both imported and produced locally, beef, goat, lamb and pork. The locally produced meat is claimed to be organic.

Water, mains water in some places is treated and not fit to drink, we get our drinking water from a well that is untreated and comes from a huge underground lake. We live in a old house and when it rains, the water is collected in a huge underground alijbe, we could use this for drinking, but would need it to be analysed first.

Vegatables are mainly imported and are of poor quality, those produced locally are not sold unless the growers have a surplus some sell organic vegetable in the weekend markets,
we try to grow our own, this year we have had a glut of onions and oranges, last year we had 80 kilos of plums, many we gave away. 
Organic, I don't really know how the word is defined. I have to spray the vines, to prevent a fungus, and further treat with sulphur when the leaves arrives. Citrus fruits I spray with veg oil and liquid soap to prevent soot fungus.

Sewage, ours goes to a septic tank. Other houses are connected to mains sewerage, which is dealt with in the small sewerage works below Valverde.

Garbage, most goes for re cycling , other garbage is put in communal garbage bins and is collected weekly and put in landfill sites.

You should not worry too much about the above, many here survive into their 90's


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi again Hepa:

Thank you so much for letting me know how things are. We are so spoiled here because we have always had a farm, our own goat milk, our own jersey milk, our own beef, our own chickens, our own eggs, our own butter, our own veg garden etc. etc. etc. 
Everything tastes so much better when it is home grown and raised, however, it is so much work, years of milking, making butter, gardening, making bread etc. etc. at my age now I would like to be able to buy food home grown and organic. Spraying with soap and olive oil is something we do here as well, I also cover my cherry, apple and plum trees with nets to prevent the flys, birds and wasps etc. etc. Nothing tastes better than fresh pure water when you are really thirsty, we have a drilled well and the water is wonderful. I am happy to hear you say you have a well. I am excited to visit El Hierro.

Thank you again. Whisperer


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the off-topic posts about organite are now here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/228321-orgonite-etc.html


please continue that discussion there.....


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Ooops, no need to continue that subject at all.

I would like to talk about the differences between life on the different islands before we actually set out on our journey.

Whisperer


----------

